# Terk 42 & DTV How do I hook it up?



## popwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

Searched everywhere for an answer but have had no luck in finding it. I just bought a Terk 42 but the owner's manual was not in the box, can't figure out how to hook it up. I know it can be used with a dual LNB, but I am trying to use it with a single LNB. The Terk has 2-ins and 2 outs, I tried taking the cable from the receiver to In-1 and ran a cable from Out-1 to my single LNB, this didn't work. So I took a splitter and took the cable from the LNB and split it putting one cable to my TV-In and the other to my Sat-In. None of this affected my Sat programming, but have yet been able to pick up the Locals. Just a little background I am after 3 Locals (Fox-19, ABC-17, & NBC-25), they are within 20 miles, I pick them up fairly well with "Rabbit Ears" but I thought this Terk 42 would work better and then I could get rid of the unsightly Ears. It came with 2-splitters and 4 short cables, but just can't figure out where to put what. I figure 1 splitter and 2 cables would be all I need since I am using a Single LNB.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

With a Dish500 and a terk 42 or 44:

1. Take the BLACK pre cut cables that came with the antenna and plug them into the lnb slots and run them to the IN coax opening on the terk antenna. 
2. Then you take the existing coaxes that were hooked origionally to you lnbs and plug them into the OUT coax openings RIGHT NEXT to the In coax you already ran in step 1. 
3. Then you take the diplexor that came with your antenna and put on your coax that is coming into your house and to your sat receiver. You plug in the WHITE coax that came with the antenna to the SAT side of the diplexor and run it to the sat INput of your sat receiver. If you have two sat cables run to the receiver you use two diplexors. From the TV side of the diplexor you can run the WHITE coax to your sat receiver antenna input . IF you have more than one electronic device you want to run antennas to use a splitter and then run from the splitter coaxes to your various tv, vcr, sat receiver, etc. 
** Repeat this process on any other sat receivers you want an antenna run to in the other rooms. You should be able to use all the diplexors (4)on two sat receivers at least if you have two dual tuner receivers.
4. AFter you run a scan on your sat receiver go out side and tweak your terk antenna to get the best reception for all your tv channels. 


That is all there is to it.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Unless you are within coathanger distance from the towers, that snap on the dish antenna is next to worthless. It can't be aimed, it relies entirely on random signal incidence.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I've used mine for about 3 years and it works quite nice, thankyou. I am within 35 miles from all of my stations and it has no problem giving me excellent picture quality on both of my analog and my Hd stations. My parents and I both use the terk. My parents use a terk 42 and I use the terk 44, and my parents have no complaints either. IT is an easy fix for satellite customers who don't want the expense of putting up another ota antenna like a deep fringe one. IF you live far out from your tv station towers then you might try some other kind of antenna.


----------



## popwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Mike for the info. Got her hooked up and it works like a charm. Now I can take down the Rabbit Ears and put them in the attic.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

popwolf said:


> Thanks Mike for the info. Got her hooked up and it works like a charm. Now I can take down the Rabbit Ears and put them in the attic.


 You're Welcome and I hope you enjoy your digital channels.


----------

